# Prop shop phone number



## aadduci (Mar 29, 2021)

Does anyone have a phone number to the prop shop that people say they’ve called in numerous thread here?

thanks in advance


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Propeller Testing Services | Prop Gods


Reach out to the dependable team at Prop Gods to ensure that your boat engine’s propeller is in peak condition.




propgods.com













PowerTech! Propellers


PowerTech! Propellers



www.ptprop.com





Jack Foreman in Texas is another favorite for cupped shallow-water props. Don't have his number, but @Smackdaddy53 does.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

361/649-2789 is Jack Foreman’s cellular number. He may be hard to reach during hunting season.


----------

